# problems with 2000 Cadillac Catera audio system



## TerryCadillac (Nov 12, 2008)

I have been experiancing problems with my 2000 Cadillac Catera's audio system. The whole system wont turn on. When I get it to turn on by the off chance i will listen to a couple songs and it will turn off again. I think it is a wiring problem but im not sure. Any suggestions on how i can fix this problem would be great or even how to get to the system wires to check for myself...im tired of listening to the wind if you know what i mean.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

You may have a simple fix, look under the rear deck in the trunk see if anything is messed under there. That the wires are intact, if not then someone may have replace the original radio then swapped it back again before the sale, usually pulling the factory head unit out will tell weather this was done or not.
and this is one last out side chance, I've seen the fuse holder get lose before and the fuse would only make contact under certain conditions.....
Hope it helped you!


----------

